# Gwinnett, GA -#16884 YM Friendly



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Animal ID # is 16884
I am a MALE, PEN 137 - GERMAN SHEPHERD
The shelter thinks I am YOUNG
I will be available for adoption starting on 07/13/2011
FOUND STRAY ; LARGE ; FRIENDLY 
Call the Shelter for more information 770-339-3200

Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

